# Miscellaneous > PACCIN Community >  Hi! 1st post for me!

## Fra-gee-lay

Hello PACIN community, visitors, etc.

Testing out the message board. 

My name is Matt Mickletz.  I'm an Art Handling Specialist at Winterthur Museum and Country estate in the big state of Delaware.  I've been at the job for almost a year and a half now and at Winterthur for almost 3 years.  

I'm involving myself with more and more as my interest in the field of art handling and packing grows.  After the first Preparators' conference in August of 2009, I was invited to become a member of PACIN's publishing sub-committee.  I'm also involved locally in the museum committee of Auburn Heights Preserve, in Yorklyn, DE - a old/new State Park site dedicated to the Marshall family's steam car collection, one of the largest in the world!

At any rate, it's been a pleasure coresponding with fellow PACIN members via the Listserv since meeting many last year. Being part of something bigger then my role at the museum can allow has been awesome. 

This board is a great step toward even better sharing knowledge.  Great work!

Best,

----------


## Paul Brewin

Hi Matt, glad you registered, thanks for the bio! I too am glad to have found PACIN, and looking forward to great leaps forward through this site and future conferences; hopefully the next one will be on the west coast  :Smile: 

BTW if you haven't checked it out, when you have time, browse the FAQ page links for info on using the forum, setting up personal preferences, etc. See ya!

----------


## Fra-gee-lay

Hope I can travel to the West Coast when that time comes!  I'll check out the FAQ page.  Been picking away at the personal preferences.  These boards are amazing these days!

----------

